# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  IP CAmeres

## kostas-23

Μηπως εχει κανενας ιδεα απο καμερες  IP PTZ? Εχω μια τετοια και δεν δειχνει εικονα.Ολα τα αλλα δουλευουν μια χαρα.

----------


## qazwsx

> Μηπως εχει κανενας ιδεα απο καμερες  IP PTZ? Εχω μια τετοια και δεν δειχνει εικονα.Ολα τα αλλα δουλευουν μια χαρα.


Φιλε διευκρινησε πιο μοντελο εχεις και οταν λες πως ολα τα αλα δουλευουν μια χαρα που θελεις εμεις να ξερουμε ποια ειναι τα αλλα...?γινει πιο συγκεκριμενος για να σε βοηθησουμε

----------


## p270

αν δεν δειχνει εικονα τι μια χαρα ειναι ;

----------


## UV.

Κώστα αν και είναι δύσκολο να βρεις service manual για κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν χρήσιμο να βάλεις μοντέλο και κάποια φωτο



> δεν δειχνει εικονα.Ολα τα αλλα δουλευουν μια χαρα.


όταν λέει "δεν δειχνει εικονα.Ολα τα αλλα δουλευουν μια χαρα" εννοεί IP=OK PTZ=(Pan Tilt Zoom)=OK αλλά Video OUT=Fail
ένας έλεγχος που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι η μέτρηση από την επαφή εξόδου του video έως την άλλη άκρη μέσω του δακτυλίου επαφών 360° για ωμική συνέχεια

----------


## kostas-23

Ειναι μαρκας sricam,modelo τιποτε.Ειναι εξωτερικου χωρου και οπως λεει ο Νικος,Ip,PTZ λειτουεγιες εν ,ταξει,συναγερμος,E-mail,εν ταξει, εκτος απο εικονα.

----------


## mitsus78

Αν την έχεις συνδεμένη σε καταγραφικό, δοκίμασε σε καμιά άλλη θύρα

Edit: Τώρα είδα ότι είναι ΙΡ. συγνώμη

----------


## kostas-23

Μηπως ξερει κανενας,το καθε ενα απο τα οκτω  συρματακια του ethernet καλωδιου,τι ρολο παιζει ?

----------


## kostas-23

Α ξεχασα,αυτα εχουν και χρωματα.Μπορουμε να τα προσδιορισουμε με τα χρωματα.π.χ.Το  μπλε-ασπρο κανει αυτη τη δουλεια, το καφε ασπρο κανει αυτη τη δουλεια.κ.λ.π.

----------


## radiotimes

Την εχεις σεταρει την καμερα? ΙΡ, πορτα κ.λ.π. και βασικα να εγκαταστησεις τα script την πρωτη φορα σε καθε PC που θα το δεις.

----------


## kostas-23

Ναι,τα εχω κανει ολα.Εμφανιζεται ενα πλαισιο κοκκινο,αλλα  μεσα σε αυτο που επρεπε να εμφανιστει η εικονα,ειναι ολο μαυρο.

----------


## katmadas

Επισης μπορει να εχει καπακι ο φακος πανω.
Η καλημενο με προστατευτικο το CCD.
Η ελλατωματικο CCD.

----------


## kostas-23

Ευχαριστω Φανη.Εαν δεν αναλαβει η εταιρεια στην Κινα να την επισκευασει θα δω τι θα κανω.Η καμερα απ'οτι ξερω μεταδιδει αναλογικο σημα.Θ ψαξω να δω εαν αυτο το σημα μπορω να το μετρησω καπου.Την ειχα δωσει σεν εναν τεχνιτη ,εστειλε  στους Κινεζους ενα e-mail με το προβλημα,του απαντησαν οτι πρεπει σε ενα σημειο να μετρησει 7,5 βολτ.Αυτος ουτε την ανοιξε.Την πηρα εγω,την ανοιξα και του λεω: που σου ειπανε οι Κινεζοι να μετρησεις τα 7,5 Βολτ:Δωσε μου το e-mail που σου στειλανε..και απαντησε : δεν μου στειλανε κανενα e-mail.Μας δουλευουνε δηλαδη οι Κινεζοι,αλλα μας δουλευουνε και οι δικοι μας. Αυτα.Ειναι να μη σου τυχει.

Ξεχασα.Αυτο το ccd μπορω να το βρω εδω καπου?

----------


## RyDeR

Εχεις λινκ απο την κάμερα που την αγόρασες;

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas-23

Link den  εχω.Σε τι θα μου χρησιμευσει?

----------


## RyDeR

Να δουμε περισσοτερα για το μοντελο.. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## UV.

Κώστα χωρίς να θέλω να σε μειώσω αλλά αφού κάνεις τέτοιες ερωτήσεις αποκαλύπτεις ότι είσαι έτη φωτός μακριά από την κατανόηση της λειτουργίας σε αυτό το μαραφέτι



> Μηπως ξερει κανενας,το καθε ενα απο τα οκτω  συρματακια του ethernet καλωδιου,τι ρολο παιζει ?


δεν αποκλείω η κάμερα να μην έχει βλάβη αλλά να θέλει κάποια ρύθμιση
ακόμη και βλάβη να έχει ποιός να σου πει να κάνεις τι; όταν με 65€ παίρνεις καινούργια;
1. χρησιμοποιείς την δική της εφαρμογή για συνδεθείς ή με Firefox IE κλπ;
2. μπαίνεις στις ρυθμίσεις της;
να μην κατηγορούμε τους Κινέζους αλλά να μιλάμε πρώτα για την δική μας ανεπάρκεια δείτε εδώ με τι άνεση βιδώνει και ξεβιδώνει η Κινεζούλα με τα υπέροχα χέρια της αυτό το μαραφέτι
και εδώ το manual

----------


## kostas-23

Νικο,δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι ντροπη να μην ξερεις κατι που δεν σου το εδιδαξε κανενας ποτε.Να σου πω οτι αυτη ειναι η καμερα που μονταρει η κινεζουλα στο βιντεο. Την ανοιξα και εγω,αλλα πρεπει να την διαλυσεις για να φτασεις στην πλακετα που ειναι κολλημενη η καμερα.Αυριο,ισως τα καταφερω. Εγω,δεν παρηγγειλα αυτην την καμερα,αλλα μια ομοια,WANSCAM,Η264 κ.λ.π.αλλα οι κινεζοι μου στειλανε αυτην ,Εαν επαιζε,ουδεν προβλημα.Oσο για να αγορασω μια καινουργια, δεν το βλεπω προς το παρον.Θα προσπαθησω να φtιαξω αυτην.
Ειπα πιο πανω οτι μπαινω στο μενου της και εχω κανει ολες τις ρυθμισεις,μεσω google shrome kai IE.

----------


## katmadas

Οικονα αν προσπαθεις να δεθς μονο απο μπραουσερ τοτε προσπαθησε μονο με ΙΕ.
Επισης θα πρεπει να κανεις τις απαραιτητες ρυθμισεις στα active x αν δεν τι; εκανες ηδη.
Εφαρμογη εχει η καμερα?

----------


## kostas-23

Φανη,τα εχω κανει ολα αυτα.Κατι αλλο συμβαινει.Ισως φταιει ο ccd. Εχω εγκαταστησει 7 καμερες.Δεν ειναι η πρωτη.

----------


## kostas-23

> Επισης μπορει να εχει καπακι ο φακος πανω.
> Η καλημενο με προστατευτικο το CCD.
> Η ελλατωματικο CCD.

----------

